# One ridiculous fatty



## jd08 (May 4, 2010)

So here I was discussing various potential fatty fillings with a co-worker when all of a sudden we happened upon an idea that seemed so ridiculous that it had to be done. 

Imagine a ground beef patty with an entire Happy Meal inside. Without the cookies of course. Then imagine it smoked and topped with a slice of cheese.

I give you... The Happy McFatty!



Assembly


Fresh off the egg.


Cross section


Unfortunately, the thing was terrible. The ground beef I used was not at all to my liking, which may have been a contributing factor, but it wasn't even close enough for me to try again.

But hey, if anyone ever asks, and you know they will, I can proudly claim to have made a Happy McFatty.


----------



## ecto1 (May 4, 2010)

Points for being creative but what on earth made you try this.


----------



## rbranstner (May 4, 2010)

I have seen other fast food items in a fatty but don't remember seeing a big mac. At least you tried. Cheers to you thinking ouside of the box. The only crazy ones I have made were a bunch of chinese food buffet stuffed fatty's and they were great. I need to do that again. Thanks for reminding me. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





for creativity.


----------



## pocketaces (May 4, 2010)

I just might be sick enough to try something ling this.  Wow.  I just love this site.


----------



## jaxgatorz (May 4, 2010)

I agree !!!


----------



## miamirick (May 4, 2010)

what you been smoking?
and i dont mean on the smoker


----------



## athabaskar (May 4, 2010)

My chest hurts and I feel nauseous.


----------



## rdknb (May 4, 2010)

LOL


----------



## jd08 (May 4, 2010)

Hey, that's my line!


----------



## adiochiro3 (May 4, 2010)

To quote Redd Foxx: "This is the big one!  I'm comin' Elizabeth!"


----------



## kaiser (May 4, 2010)

that looks pretty awesome


----------



## meateater (May 5, 2010)

Someone had the munchies!


----------



## wingman (May 5, 2010)

It may not have tasted good but man does it look good! "A" for effort.


----------



## pandemonium (May 5, 2010)

lol  thats a good one, maybe pork would have been better than the beef? people have said that the ground beef doesn't come out too well. points for creativity!!!!!


----------



## jirodriguez (May 5, 2010)

LOL... OK so who will be the first to do one with a McRib sandwich in it?


----------



## herkysprings (May 5, 2010)

Or the new KFC double chicken breast sandwich?

Actually.... that might be good.... Hm...


----------



## shhaker (May 5, 2010)

you better hurry i might do it this afternoon..llol


----------



## hannibal (May 5, 2010)

I'm calling your bluff.... post some pics!


----------



## jaso (May 5, 2010)

that was freaking awesome ! ! ! love it


----------



## bbq engineer (May 5, 2010)

I'm pretty sure I've used that line on Mrs. Engineer...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Seriously warped thinking...I like it!


----------



## barbqjim (May 5, 2010)

You forgot to include the bag and toy.


----------



## south jersey bbq tim (May 5, 2010)

wow!!  nice.. i feel fat already!


----------



## hernando (May 5, 2010)

Friggin awesome Idea. I almost spit out my beer when I saw that.


----------



## jd08 (May 6, 2010)

It certainly couldn't have made it any worse.


----------

